# 4/2 report



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

went out today since the weather was good and I was rewarded well! I went 5 for 9 not counting 1 foul hooked fish. 1st fish came on a grey/white clouser and all the rest on a single glo egg in oregon chesse. they were addicted to the OC glo eggs! couldn't keep um off it! heres some pix.


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Some nice fish there! Good day to be out.


----------



## xlvmax (Nov 20, 2008)

i think i saw you today. Did you stop and talk to 3 guys going up the ridge?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks! ya that would be me! I was leaving and saw you guys.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

nice job keep them pics coming


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

as long as they keep on biting there will be more pix to come! just noticed that top fish was 27 inch. you can tell by the lil silver band I got on my fly rod. its 27 inch from the lil band to the butt and 30 inch from the 1st guide to the butt. dude put that in when it was built for me so I could quick measure my fish.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I was at that exact same spot on the Rock today and got skunked!(except for a few dozen emeralds that I got with a dip net(need a better technique)-the North end is loaded with them right now. There's tons of them around you til they see you've got a net!)
ps-The lack of new posts on here, for a decent weather-week like this one has been, is a discouraging site!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I was at the vermilion. never been to the rocky. if you see shiners try using some clouser minnows. got a steelie today on a grey/white one with angel hair flash. I got just about every color. they like red/white and olive/white too. if you don't flyfish then use a real minnow. 
PS. I think some say why post when lately they just get a smart remarks instead of a congratulations on the fish caught! to be honest I myself was actually waiting for a comment about gravel, redds or being a snagger or some other crazy comment to show up on my post but so far so good! lol


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

SNAGGER SNAGGER SNAGGER SNAGGER... lolol NICE FISH THERE HOLIC. i ALWAYS USE WHITE CLOUSE MINNOWS THIS TIME OF YEAR.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I was at the vermilion. never been to the rocky. if you see shiners try using some clouser minnows. got a steelie today on a grey/white one with angel hair flash. I got just about every color. they like red/white and olive/white too. if you don't flyfish then use a real minnow.
> PS. I think some say why post when lately they just get a smart remarks instead of a congratulations on the fish caught! to be honest I myself was actually waiting for a comment about gravel, redds or being a snagger or some other crazy comment to show up on my post but so far so good! lol


All males. Nice looking ones at that! Sure is a lot of gravel around and I see a redd in the one pic. That one fish looks like it was brought in backwards Also the fish in the first pic looks like its only 26 5/8

I think some guys are giving up on the steelies since it is spawning time and the season is winding down. Besides it was waayyyyy too warm out yesterday to be steelie fishing


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah you heard the man what was you thinking going out yesterday...lol

Nice catch mcfly, gorgeous fish and looks like you had fun!! Wish I was there with ya, maybe next time.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya what the heck was I thinking!  it was way to warm out! these steelies were all belly up after I got done with um!!! I even made sure to fight um extra long just to make sure of it! when they started floating I'd revived um and fight um some more just to make sure they would die.. haha just kidding guys.... I am 100% catch and release so they are all back out there looking for some ladies to get busy with. only takes me 5 min or less to land a fish, take a quick picture and release um. oh and no need to lie about anything.these fish were all in shallow waters. I fished both the deep holes and shallows and no deep fish wanted anything to do with me. theres only sucker fish in the deep spots lately. if you guys think it was too warm out to fish steelhead now! you are really gonna hate me a month from now when I am still out fishing. I fish the river 365 as long as the river is fishable so whatever fish is biting the day I go out is prolly gonna end up attached to the end of my fly. shoot. when you guys all disapear right after the steelies leave I will just be starting to say hello to the smallies for ya.


p.s. clouser minnows are fun to use and less there is less foul hooking when waters are lower. have had steelies chase it a few feet and destroy um in shallow and deep waters and the smallies just love um!


----------



## Angie (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm kind of new at fly fishing, but I went to Rocky on Weds. and hooked 11, landed 0. I was using glo eggs too. Thurs. I stopped at Chagrin and nothing but suckers. I didn't see anyone having any luck.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hows the V looking today after the rain, cant make up my mind if i wanna do some combat fishing in maumee or take the flyrod out for some Steel.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

it was fishable but visability was not the greatest. stoneflies were the key fly of the day today.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I hooked 2 landed nothing. eggs patterns were the key to the day. but I dont use them. so I paid a price.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

one day its the egg patterns next day its stoneflies then they want to eat streamers. these fish need to make up there minds already! lol. hey patricio why no eggs? you don't have to use a indicator with um if thats what bothers you. I wasn't using one at the time I caught these fish.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I dunno. I have 3 patterns I use regularly. and these more often than not produce. never needed eggs I suppose.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tell you all the truth I have yet to catch one on a glo egg pattern, I throw them alot but just never seem to work for me.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

patricio do you drift or just swing streamers? I have got me 6 fish just on glo eggs and about 6 more on sucker spawns or crystal meth spawns just this year alone. got 2 on a stonefly also and one on a clouser. also got 3 more last november on a bugger and some more clousers


----------



## Steel Tom (Apr 4, 2009)

Posting pics of steelies-don't get me started I've caught over 50 already this year only being out about 10 times and took pics of most of em. It's almost getting boring, but I'll be back out this weekend and probably get another 50 before they're all gone. If you really want to see pics of someone else's fish let me know, I'll really get you going! Is there a limit on how many you can post?


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Steel Tom said:


> Posting pics of steelies-don't get me started I've caught over 50 already this year only being out about 10 times and took pics of most of em. It's almost getting boring, but I'll be back out this weekend and probably get another 50 before they're all gone. If you really want to see pics of someone else's fish let me know, I'll really get you going! Is there a limit on how many you can post?


Do you sign autographs???


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steel Tom said:


> Posting pics of steelies-don't get me started I've caught over 50 already this year only being out about 10 times and took pics of most of em. It's almost getting boring, but I'll be back out this weekend and probably get another 50 before they're all gone. If you really want to see pics of someone else's fish let me know, I'll really get you going! Is there a limit on how many you can post?


Only 50 this spring!!! Sounds like a slow spring! Post away. Nobody would hate you for posting steelie pics, unless of course if they are being mistreated and released


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am lost here? when did anyone hate on posting steelie pix? if you got hundreds of pix of your catches I wouldn't mind seeing um. if I catch 50 steelies in a day there will be 50 pix of those steelheads posted that day.haha! thats just me tho.
catching steelhead boring? wow when catching a steelhead starts to get boring to me I will just hang up my waders for life. no other fish in the ohio tribs fights like a big steelie does!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

two weeks ago I caught 426 steelhead in one short morning, didnt take any pictures though, best part is its true

nice catches there, I'm glad to see that you are getting into some good days and being able to mix up the techniques.
I have noticed they are all starting to look a good bit beat up from the whole spring process, anyone seeing any last chance fresh ones.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

both fish I hooked was a lil beat up looking? weird. should of been a good run with the last rain? figure they be fresher? hey I am just curious. I have even heard of 100 fish days? I am not good at math so if i mess this up go ahead and laugh. heres my numbers. say you catch a steelie every 5 mins for a hour or 60 minutes. that would be 12 steelies a hour. this is not counting changing flies/lures, replacing leaders/tippet, resting cause you are tired, walking to new spots, etc. or whatever you do on a typical day out. now to catch 100 steel in a day you would have to be hooked into fish for 9 hours straight to catch those 100 fish at 5 mins a fish while never once foul hooking a fish. am I not right on this? not saying this isn't possible but explain to me how you can even get these numbers? maybe you can land a few within 3 mins or so but still you have to always be hooked into a fish and never doing anything else for 8-9 hours stright?? how the heck can even you do that? even if you can my arm would fall off. I am wore out after 5 or 6 steelhead let alone 100 fish? most steelies take me at least 3-5 mins to land.


----------



## Steel Tom (Apr 4, 2009)

426 In One short Morning...Must be the guy drag netting them, or on private property, but those #'s are still unbelieveable-sounds more like the size of the engine he drove to get there.
I guess I'm better at fishing then posting pics, I tried but couldn't figure it out. Anyway I have caught one in less then 2 min in the water and caught 15 for 17, and 15 for 30 on a couple good days but also have gotten skunked a couple times. As far as it getting boring, well let me refrase that to I sure have caught my share. I haven't gone in over 2 weeks, but I look forward to going on Easter rather then spent it with relitives, hoping there won't be too many idiots out there, but there probably will be-have to go to the secret spots. I did guide a couple ladies out there and didn't even really fish myself. They did get a bunch of hook ups but didn't land any. Oh well, I can't do that for them, but it was quite enjoyable. Now one's on here giving up good secrets, I'm gonna have to get after her! The other one I think must have just used me for a scout-showing her good new locations, as I haven't heard from her since. I know I know better-catch em and keep my mouth shut-I've lost so many fish and good locations by talking too much. So it's best to just keep the secrets to yourself, and just show pics. And always let the fish go-I did catch one beat up male 6 times one day and my friend caught him once. That's one fish caught 7 times. He was easy to reconize by the eel wounds. That's when it gets boring, I tried to shake him off the last time.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I should mention that the biggest one was 7in and this was working traps doing steelhead research, got almost 150 today between 5-15in, plus 5,000 chinook fry. 
now when it comes to hook and line and adult steelies, those numbers go wayy down, I cant catch those things to save my life. its to the point that I gave up and went back to trout, fewer crowds and dummer fish(I like dumb fish).


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's why I don't like sight fishing, if that's what you are doing. Its boring.:Banane26:


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

haha Steel Tom do u have something to prove? The guy wanted to post some pic's of his catch give him a break, no need to make your self superior over another fisherman with your fish stories.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

getting ridiculous...


----------



## Angie (Jan 14, 2008)

Steel Tom, Im assuming I'm the one you need to get after about "giving up good secrets". I've been fishing for over 30 years and am new to the fly fishing. I'm not sure exactly what you mean? I help other people just like I've received help myself. I've met and fished with a lot of people who share the same hobby as myself and love it when they catch a fish because maybe something I helped them with. Now, about the fly fishing secrets...I wouldn't advise anyone to steal my secrets looking at my stats.


----------

